# Change OS of Mobile Phones



## SilasPJ (Jul 31, 2013)

Can I change the OS of my mobile phone? I have a HTC phone which has Windows6.5 OS, can I change it into Android 2.1 or something?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

No, the boot loader is locked.


----------

